# Precision Audio (Anaba Int) PA200



## RangOH (Jul 25, 2009)

I was hoping someone could tell me a little bit about this amp.
I've had it forever. .It looks to be built decent from what I can see. I have never heard of this company before. 

It says its made in USA, the model number is PA200. Thats about all I know.
there seems to be no info about this amp or brand anywhere.
























































Any Thoughts....


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

It was a budget amp company in the early '90s. 
The Anaba group has owned a bunch of entry level and bling audio lines through the years including Audiobahn, MA Audio, Clif, Visonik etc.
Some of the Anaba group stuff was OK- the one you have there looks well made and may have been built by another mfr for them. It does bear layout resemblences to the old Audio Arts which are great old school amps.


----------



## RangOH (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info! im not a real good judge on build quality, but it sure looks nicer then my then alpine MRP-f250 I just opened up. what a disappointment that was.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Guy said:


> It was a budget amp company in the early '90s.
> The Anaba group has owned a bunch of entry level and bling audio lines through the years including Audiobahn, MA Audio, Clif, Visonik etc.
> Some of the Anaba group stuff was OK- the one you have there looks well made and may have been built by another mfr for them. It does bear layout resemblences to the old Audio Arts which are great old school amps.


Hundreds of car audio companies in the late 80s were using Korean sourced car amplifier boards, many from the same manufacturer. You can tell because the boards don't quite fit the heatsink. In the Precision Audio's case, you can see that they just made the board longer. But in others, there are jumper wires and the board is too short. The design is long lasting, but cheap, and is the basis for the majority of the Korean (and Chinese) Class A/B designs today.

As for Audio Art - they were using Korean designs for a long time. I was always intrigued by them because their later designs took on a decidedly "American" engineering approach while keeping their Korean buildhouse. Those gold-flashed boards weren't cheap then, either!


----------

